# Ripped out toenail



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Lakota decided to open Rayne's crate door to see if she had left any morsels of food. She really should know better but..... I heard the tiniest little "YIPE" and went to check on her. She was already licking Rayne's crate and I figured the yipe was because the door closed. She really does not care for confinement.







A few minutes later I turned around and noticed a gloop of blood on the floor.







I tracked Kota down and saw the bloody foot. Made her come out from her favorite place, under the futon. Yes, she hates confinement but her fav place to sleep is crammed under their futon.







I immediately grabbed a paper towel to try to stop the bleeding from what I suspected was just a broken toenail. As I applied pressure I was like "why don't I feel the nail???". The WHOLE thing is gone, totally. I taped a cotton ball on with some white bandage tape, wrapped in vet wrap and put an old sock on it and taped that up (not too tight but tight enough to maintain pressure to stop the bleeding. The whole time I am going this she is not acting as if she were in ANY pain just typical withdraw the foot like any time when I cut her nails or trim the hair between her toes. I tracked down the nail and sure enough it was the WHOLE nail but the one end is hallow. She must have caught it in the door to Rayne's crate as she tried to open it. But I swear it was barely a yip worth checking on (I barely hear it from 20 feet away).


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Barker the Younger didn't even yelp when she did it. You might want to stock some septic powder for the next incident...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Ouch, poor Kota!


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

When we lived in NC we had an acre back yard, not all really level.

DH was playing frisbee with Rocky when we heard him just give a small yelp, same thing, nothing frightening.

When he got in the house I noticed blood droplets on the floor, after looking him over found he had nearly ripped out one of his back nails.

I took him to the vet, but all the would do was try to trim it down a bit. They said it would fall out on it's own & a new one would grow in, that it would be too painful to pull it out.

It fell out, new one grew in, he was fine.

So it seems scary, but it should be okay


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqLakota decided to open Rayne's crate door to see if she had left any morsels of food. She really should know better but..... I heard the tiniest little "YIPE" and went to check on her. She was already licking Rayne's crate and I figured the yipe was because the door closed. She really does not care for confinement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When my lab Dakota had a wound on his front leg, I cut off the foot of one of DH's socks & used that with tape, it's a fine bandage isn't it?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I made more noise than she did when I pinched my finger between the mop and the crate door as I was cleaning up her blood. She looked at me like "wimp". She is leaving her wrapping alone so I will leave it on as long as possible. 

On a side note you can take the dog outta SAR but you cannot take the SAR outta the dog. KC was trained in cadaver as a young lass and took to it as naturally as she did to herding later. I let her in after bleaching the blood off the floor in the living room, hall, kitchen and bathroom. She spent the next 5 minutes sniffing through every room and I saw her hitting EVERYWHERE there had been even the tiniest drop of blood. GSD are truly an amazing working machine.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

scooner did that about a month ago, only i don't know how she broke it...I remember she was forever licking her paw, so I told her to stop, then she walked away & noticed blood drops, so I immediately got the kwik-stop and applied it. She didn't like that..but it has to be done!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

She is being AWESOME about leaving her sock alone and there is no sign of it leaking through so I think she will be OK. Doesnt even look like she is limping. Walking a bit different with the sock but not limping or favoring it. Perhaps I am a far bigger wimp than my 12 year old Sibe.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I've always used that special dog & cat cleaner you get at Pet Smart, the stuff that supposedly removes any trace of odor? Yeah, right, these dogs don't miss ANYTHING.

If one of the cats throws up, I clean it up, the dogs will still sniff there.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

May want to keep a bandage on for a few days, but change it daily. Also if it is wet outside put a plastic bag on it to keep it dry. Check with your vet about antibiotics and a check on the progress of healing.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Changed her sock and dressings today. She has always been one to not like having her feet handled so tough to tell if it hurt or if it was just the normal "pull foot away from Mom" Lakotaism. Ironically she seems to REALLY like her new nickname "KotaSocki".







she gets the Husky wiggles and smiles when I call her that.


----------

